# 30 مليون طن احتياطى الذهب فى اليمن



## هانى شرف الدين (27 يونيو 2006)

ذكرت إحصائيات رسمية للهيئة العامة للمساحة الجيولوجية والثروات المعدنية اليمنية أن احتياطي اليمن من الذهب يبلغ (31.6) مليون طن، يتوزع في تفاوت كبير في منطقة الحارقة بمحافظة حجة الجبلية القريبة من الحدود السعودية؛ في حين يتوزع (30) ألف طن منه في وادي "مـدن" بحضرموت -جنوب شرق اليمن.
وحسب تقرير حديث للهيئة– فإن مشاريع البحث والتنقيب عن مختلف المعادن في اليمن لا يزال حديث العهد، بالرغم من أن المؤشرات الإحصائية جيدة، وأن الاستثمار في مجال الثروات المعدنية لازال محدوداً.
وتشير المسوحات الأولية إلى أن احتياطي اليمن من الزنك والرصاص والفضة يقدر بحوالي (12.6) مليون طن، ومن النحاس والكوبالت، ومجموعة عناصر البلاتينيوم نحو (40) مليون طن.
وأظهرت البيانات بأن احتياطي اليمن من المعادن الأخرى مثل الذهب و"التيتانيوم" (860) مليون طن، ومن الحجر الجيري و"الدولومين" بلغ (13.5) مليار متر مكعب، ومن الملح الصخري (365) مليون متر مكعب، ومن الجبس (327) مليوناً.
وأشارت إلى أن الاحتياطي للرمال السوداء بلغ (500) مليون طن مكعب، و"الكوارتز" (11.2) مليون متر مكعب، ومن رمل الزجاج (157) مليون متر مكعب، والبازلت بما يقدر (58) مليون متر مكعب، و"الكاؤولين" الذي يصل لأكثر من (4) ملايين متر مكعب.
وبينت الإحصائيات أن حجم الإحتياطي لمادة الخبث البركاني "الأسكوريا" وهي نوع يستخدم في صناعة الإسمنت وعدد آخر من الصناعات بلغ (613) مليون متر مكعب، والحجر الخفاف (34.5) مليون متر مكعب، و"البرلبيت" و"البيوميس" (89) مليون متر مكعب، و"الجرانيت" و"الجابرو" (316) مليون متر مكعب، ومن الرخام (900) مليون متر مكعب و"التف" و"الاجتمبرايت" (31) مليون متر مكعب، و"الترافرنين" نحو (500) ألف متر مكعب.


لو استخدمت كل هذه الاحتياطيات لاصبحت من اغنى الدول فى العالم ولكن !!!!!!


----------



## Bioengineer (29 أغسطس 2006)

30 مليون طن من الذهب!!!! ...

يوجد في اليمن بطون مسؤولين سعتها أكثر من 30 مليون طن :2: .((هذا رقم قياسي جديد)):77: 

شكرا على الموضوع أخ هاني.


----------



## مهندس منسي (29 أغسطس 2006)

ماشاء الله مخزون كبير ومعلومات رهيبه
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. عبدالله يسلم (2 سبتمبر 2006)

اهني الشعب اليمني بهذه الكميات من الذهب والمهادن الاخرى وارجو من الاخوان المهندسون والباحثون الاستمرار في العمل والاخلاص من اجل انتعاش الاقتصاد وانشا الله تظهر هذه الثروات على جيل صادق ومخلص
واشكر الاخ هاني


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (8 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراُ


----------



## م. عبدالله يسلم (9 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ هاني 
ارجو بالاشاره للمصادر المعتمدة لقاعدة هذه البيانات حتى ان يكون الموضوع اكثر اثارة للدراسة


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (9 سبتمبر 2006)

م. عبدالله يسلم قال:


> الاخ هاني
> ارجو بالاشاره للمصادر المعتمدة لقاعدة هذه البيانات حتى ان يكون الموضوع اكثر اثارة للدراسة



المصدر الهيئة العامة للمساحة الجيولوجية والثروات المعدنية اليمنية


----------



## aziz25 (6 أكتوبر 2006)

مبروك لليمن بس والله نحن اليمنيين لسه ما شفنا خير بلدنا, أملاً كبير,,,ام الى الامام أو بنبقى
في الخلف بس تحت الجدار,,,,


----------



## نهيان (29 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً هاني على موضوعك الذي يبعث لنا الأمل

أخوك نهيان من اليمن


----------

